# rear brake swap ?'s



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

i am swapping drum brake for disc brakes and have a question or two. what type of adjustments do i make to the proportioning valve? i know that there is an adjustment for it, just not sure what exactly to do.
TIA


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: rear brake swap ?'s (05mk4gli)*

up


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: rear brake swap ?'s (05mk4gli)*

If you don't know what you're doing, you'd be better off getting the matching disc brake proportioning valve with the brake set when you buy them.


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks for the bump buddy








second, i didn't have to buy any parts. so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
if you go on BFI's website they offer a Eurospec rear disk conversion kit. It does not include a proportioning valve, but clear states in the description that "proportioning valve adjustment necessary." Obviously there is a way to adjust it.
i asked a question to be answered, not for someone to barge in here and insult my mechanical knowledge. 
if there is anyone out there that has installed a eurospec kit, and remembers what the instructions guided you to do for the prop. valve adjust, please let me know










_Modified by 05mk4gli at 7:42 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re:  (05mk4gli)*

#1 If you don't know what you need to do, then you don't have the knowledge to be able to do what needs to be done.
#2 There's no shame in admitting that you don't know. And there's no reason to A**hole and admit it. There isn't anything wrong in buying the part you need, so you don't have to figure out something that you don't know and don't understand. The kit you linked to costs like $600 delivered, right? What wrong with spending another $100 for a new proportion valve, or $25-$50 for working used one, that comes with the bolts, and is already justed properly?
#3 Trying looking for answers in the Bentley Service Manual, or use the SEARCH FUNCTION for answers before posting, if you're thin skinned, don't post questions.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (germancarnut51)*

I recently completed my third VW rear disc brake conversion.
I have never screwed around with the proportioning valve. Used working ones are so cheap that there isn't any reason to.
Here what I paid for the last set of parts. Anyone can do this at these prices. The used parts came from a local PickAPart Self-Service Salvage Yard on sale (mid-week 1/2 off).
used rear calipers with carriers, mounting bolts, and brake pads $9.50 each
used short hard lines (on trailing arms) $1.50 each
used stub axles with splashplates and mounting bolts $9.50 each
used proportioning valve with mounting bolts $6
new rotors $12.51 each, plus shipping (RockAuto, $42 total) I could have gotten good used rotors for $10 each (including the bearings)
new wheel bearings and grease seals $10 (Vortex member)
new parking brake cables $12.99 each (AutoZone)
new stainless braid hoses (connect to calipers) $20 pair (from Vortex member, you can buy new OE rubber for $10 each from europartsdirect.com).
new caliper seals $6 pair (europartsdirect.com)
You can get new PBR ceramic rear brake pads for $21 from europartsdirect.com.
You didn't need to spend $600 for the conversion. I didn't, and why wouldn't I spend the $6 for proportioning valve? I sold my working drum brake proportioning valve for $50 to another Vortex Member. 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:57 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## 05mk4gli (Feb 3, 2005)

i don't care what you paid for what i am asking a question that i would like to be answered. i DIDN'T pay 600 dollars for a kit. i was simply making a reference, one that stated you could adjust the prop. valve.
i also, do not need a list telling me what parts cost what and where to find them. nor, do i need to know how much you sold a prop. valve to someone else for.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (05mk4gli)*

I explained the answer, and the reason for the answer.
If you aren't buying a kit, then you're putting your own together.
Just buy the used proportioning valve ($5 if you buy it on sale at the salvage yard, $10, if you pay full price at the salvage yard, or $50 if you pay someone to get one for you from the salvage yard). It's already setup, you don't need any special knowledge or skills to make it work.
Brakes are not something to screw with if you don't know what you're doing.
As I told you. I've done this three times on VWs, and I'm getting ready to do another MKIII. I know what I'm doing, and I'm still going to use a used proportioning valve from a car that had rear disc brakes. It's cheaper, faster, more reliable, and more efficient to buy something that already works, then to screw with something that has to be adjusted that you may not understand. 
I told you the answer. I told you what to do. I told you what it will cost you to get one yourself, and what it will cost you to get one from soneone else who can get it from the same place I told you to get one.



_Modified by germancarnut51 at 10:56 PM 9-8-2009_


----------

